
Respect the competition - jasoncrawford
http://jasoncrawford.org/2010/03/respect-the-competition/
======
sradu
Does anyone have more details about Amazon's policy of not talking directly
about competitors?

It seems to be an interesting approach, but I don't think this is the whole
picture.

I am thinking of two situations where I am wondering how that would work:

* small niched vs a big player that is present and known on the whole market

* small business "competing" with another small startup for the same market (eg posterous vs tumblr)

------
DeusExMachina
I think this is something Microsoft is doing wrong these days. They laugh at
competition (Ballmer is pretty famous for this), while competition eats their
markets.

------
xiaoma
I'm not sure the situation is that simple.

Steve Jobs has mocked Apple's competition for pretty much as long as I can
remember... and laughed all the way to the bank.

